# Mango wine



## e-wine (Apr 8, 2010)

I started a two gallon batch of Mango wine. Man, those guys are slippery but they smell great. I'll try to update my other threads with the data I've collected so far. Take care.

e-wine


----------



## summersolstice (Apr 8, 2010)

Yummy too! I've made two batches of mango mead in the past few years.


----------



## BettyJ (Apr 8, 2010)

I have had mixed results with Mango wine - the biggest issue has been a bit of a metallic taste every time I even use Mangos in a blended tropical fruit wine. It is very slight and most do not notice it, but I do.


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2010)

I did a Strawberry Mango. Took a long time for the mango to settle


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a Friend that blended it with coffee beans. It was awesome and I don't Even drink coffee.


----------



## e-wine (Apr 12, 2010)

On the original test, the s.g. was 1.130 and the wine acid test strip gave a result of 3.8. I believe the s.g. is skew high due to visible fruit matter in the test cylinder but that is high. I put in less sugar than the recipe required and had planned to adjust to 1.080 territory. Also, the nylon bag keeps getting smaller and smaller. I can see why it took some time to clear.

e-wine


----------



## e-wine (Apr 21, 2010)

I racked into the secondary and the specific gravity was 1.060. The acid gave a reading of about 3.4. I am not real comfortable with the acid stripes so I picked up some indicator for my total acid test kit. I'll rack in a month and test for total acid as well as test with the stripes. The batch is still fermenting. I was tight for time and did not do a taste test. Even as I type this, I can't believe I omitted that test. Oh well.

e-wine


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2010)

Why did you rack at such a high gravity? Is this where you removed the pulp? Next time add the fruit to a straining bag for easy removal.


----------



## e-wine (Apr 21, 2010)

Tom,

I racked from the primary into the secondary which I usually do not do. The nylon bag I removed from the primary was almost empty so racking was to help with clearing the wine. I'll keep you posted.

e-wine


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Apr 21, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I had a Friend that blended it with coffee beans. It was awesome and I don't Even drink coffee.



Is there a recipe?


----------



## e-wine (May 28, 2010)

I racked the wine last night and tested the s.g. with a result of 1.010. I will test the acid later today. One thing I did not like was that I lost about 3/5 of a gallon between the two gallons. I'll report the total acid as soon as I have that result.

e-wine


----------



## e-wine (May 28, 2010)

The total acid is 0.59 which is within range and almost at target.

e-wine


----------



## Midwest Vintner (May 28, 2010)

Tom said:


> I did a Strawberry Mango. Took a long time for the mango to settle



mine is taking a bit to settle too.


----------



## e-wine (Jul 20, 2010)

We racked again over the weekend. This stuff does take a long time to settle but it is getting there.

e-wine


----------



## JasonH (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm thinking about trying a mango wine. How many mangoes and what type of yeast did you use in your batch? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2010)

Its more of how many pounds not # of fruit. Shoot for at least 6# per gal


----------



## JasonH (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response Tom. I've found some pretty cheap. I'm actually walking out the door right now to get them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 25, 2010)

Not at this time. They are still experimenting.


----------



## e-wine (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought twelve pounds but I don't know how many pounds I ended up with after I peeled and removed the seeds. I put them in a nylon bag and the bag had very little in it when I removed it from the primary. After racking, I'm down to less than 1.5 gallons. I used Montrachet yeast. If I make it again, I plan to use a finer mesh nylon bag or a cheese cloth. I don't think it will help with the clearing but I think it will help on my racking loss.

e-wine


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2010)

Go to Depot and in the paint dept ask for 5 gallon Paint straining bags 2 to a pkg around 3.50. I use this and reuse.


----------



## JasonH (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok, I got over 30 lbs of mangoes. I don't plan on fermenting this until next weekend when I have time to come up with a recipe and get materials so I am going to peel, pit, and put them in the freezer. I am supposed to peel them right? I'm a little intimidated because I have never dealt with these before.

Sorry for high jacking this thread


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2010)

I would wash, slice and pit. Leave the skin on


----------



## e-wine (Jul 25, 2010)

JasonH,

It's about Mango wine. There's no "highjacking" here.

e-wine


----------



## JasonH (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## JasonH (Jul 25, 2010)

e-wine said:


> JasonH,
> 
> It's about Mango wine. There no "highjacking" here.
> 
> e-wine



Haha sorry, this is my first internet forum. I don't know any better.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 26, 2010)

I hope to get a batch going this season. I have an Uncle with two large trees in his yard. One really big fruit, one the smaller mango's. 
Now if only the squirrels will let them be.


----------



## JasonH (Jul 26, 2010)

I would like to see a squirrel wrestle one of these mangoes off a tree. I weighed one at 23 oz. and it wasn't even the biggest of the bunch.


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Aug 9, 2010)

Here on Roatan Island we have several types of mango's. One is very large, red and yellow and sweet, I say about 20oz or more. Another is a strange shape and about half the size (Belize type they say) and same red/yellow 12oz or so and another again which is round and small with yellow skin, this one is very sweet and the peel is also sweet. The last one is a hybrid I think that is super sweet and very thin skinned and red/yellow color about 10oz.


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Aug 9, 2010)

Please let us know how it turns out. I have about 15 gallons in various stages and since they were so plentiful here, well you get the idea. I hope it clears out as I find it very cloudy at the stage of 13 days (last 6 in the primary) but the taste was awsome when racking into primary! Crossing fingers for next few months now


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe not squirrels but I watch the large Iguana sit there and munch on them for a while


----------



## JasonH (Aug 9, 2010)

I actually just started my batch tonight. Everything is going real smooth but I am a little nervous about the pulp and crazy amount of sediment it is going to make. I'm hoping if I am very diligent with racking off the sediment that it won't be much of a problem. If it takes a long time to clear, thats no big deal as I usually age then 6 months before I bottle.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 9, 2010)

Started a gallon batch a couple weeks ago using a paint strainer.

Had large amounts of setiment,the stuff seems to go right thru the mesh of the paint strainer too.


----------



## JasonH (Aug 9, 2010)

Boyd said:


> Started a gallon batch a couple weeks ago using a paint strainer.
> 
> Had large amounts of setiment,the stuff seems to go right thru the mesh of the paint strainer too.



I was thinking about filtering early to avoid all the crazy sediment. I'm not sure if this will negatively affect the final product or not.


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Aug 10, 2010)

Have you tasted the sediment? In my one month old now I had to transfer and draw some (of course for testing purposes only and it tasted pretty good. The sediment itself was a tad yeasty but still good, so at this point I don't see any harm until next racking.


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Sep 2, 2010)

Update: First batch of this season is out of the third racking, two months and is a wonderful 13.545% ABV and has a good Mango taste and is delicious, I have both dry and sweet out of that one (back sweetening as most ppl expect sweet when buying a fruit wine I have found)! Better cold but good at room temp also. Still just a tad cloudy but lends it's color to the entire theme of Mango rather well! I am now looking forward to the next 15 gallons and next season since we decided to get a little bigger and do about 150 to 300 gallons. This wine is being received very well here and is a hit with locals and foreigners as well. This is year three for us (mango wine anyway), being cautious we made enough for us only first year.

Mark


----------



## BettyJ (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow - that is great to hear, Mark. We are in Belize and had given up on the Mango wine. My first batch was delish (but only 1 gallon). Since then, I have had problems and gave up on Mango. I will have to give it another go 

Did you leave the skin on? I have never had the nerve to try that with pineapples either, but do it all the time with bananas (for the tannin). 

My newest try this year is sea grape wine, will post the recipe I use (I am processing the fruit and freezing it until I get enough for a batch). Our climates are similar, so we need to talk!


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Sep 4, 2010)

I made a wine from the yellow champagne mango, five gals and it cleared nicely, peeled the skin though as I did not know better. In the bottom six inches of a five gal carboy I had something suspended that would not drop out, ignored for the moment and racked to one gal bottles, drank some at five months backsweetened to semi dry, good stuff, ageing the rest.


----------



## Wiz (Sep 4, 2010)

Mark, I'm here in Costa Rica and also have the availability of lots of mangoes. A large part of the work of getting a mango ready is skin removal. I recently did a 5 gallon batch and just last week did a racking and back sweetened. Do you detect an after taste by leaving the skin on? Leaving it on would, in my estimation, reduce the time of preparing by 50%.


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, leaving the skin on seemd to increase the acid level just a tad and also gave an off taste that did not exist in the other batches. for future reference I am always going to peel the mango's reguardless of type. It isn't all that bad if you use the edge of the knife to catch under a corner and pull inline with the direction of the skin. It comes right off, you can pit then peel or peel then pit it doesn't really matter.

I have also found that using a straining bag isn't a good idea either, just toss the mango's straight in and let all that gunk float around in there. Gives a much better and believe it or not cleaner taste for some reason. But you will need to stir the must daily, lovingly and it seems to help extract the flavor a LOT! Then just filter when transferring fomr primary to secondary and let the lees settle out for a month and rack again into another bulk secondary as you will do this a couple more times unless you use a clearing agent and sulfites. We use nothing at all in ours and tell everyone it is totally natural and will last about 6 months to a year from bottling date. Refirgerated it will last about two years.

I suppose everyone is shaking their heads at me for not using sulfites, well I will have some potassium metabusulfate in another month (mainly for sanitizing equipment) but really, if the wine is popular and you are careful why use it? I may drop some in one batch just to see how it comes out in storage a couple of years later at our high normal temp range average of 82 deg F.

Also, if you have a bruised mango feed it to the iguanas and the birds, forget throwing it into the must!!!!!!! I use a fish net suspended under the mango trees to catch the fruit. otherwise you have to pick it off the tree. Fallen mango's have several issues one of which is worms that get in there almost immediately (and some you my not even see they are so small). Yes they are a lot of work but if it was easy everyone would do it....

Mark


----------



## e-wine (Jun 14, 2011)

The mango wine finally cleared and we'll bottle in a few weeks. I had some last night and it was very good. The final yield was 6 bottles so I lost 4 bottle or 40% based on the recipe.

Mark,

I hope all is going well and I do see were this would be a very popular wine.

JasonH,

How did your wine come out?


e-wine


----------



## JasonH (Jun 15, 2011)

I actually just opened the 1st bottle from my batch the other day. It passed the test of my fiance and she is NOT easy to please when it comes to wine so I am happy about that. I ended up losing about 25% to sediment. Big bird has mangoes 1 for a buck right now and I'm trying to decide if I want to do it again.


----------



## Wiz (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry tom, I think you would get arguments about leaving the skin on.

Mike


----------



## Julie (Jun 15, 2011)

JasonH said:


> ........ Big bird ......



LOL, cute, never heard it call that before. If you liked how it came out, do it again.


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2011)

Wiz said:


> Sorry tom, I think you would get arguments about leaving the skin on.
> 
> Mike



OK do tell.


----------



## JasonH (Jun 16, 2011)

Julie said:


> LOL, cute, never heard it call that before. If you liked how it came out, do it again.



I think I'm going to hold off until next year. I should have a steady supply until then and hopefully I will have worked up the courage to process them.


----------



## gofishth (Jul 25, 2011)

*Allergy to mango sap*

A good reason to peel the mango is that 15-30% of people are alergic to the sap of the mango tree and is also found in the fruit peel. (Urushiol) I'm one of them. I peel and then wash my hands well. My carboy is clearing nicely. Can't wait to try it.


----------

